# Medical Insurance



## terrylekykle (Jun 25, 2015)

My husband and I are taking elective retirement in Italy next month. We are 75 years old and need to get medical insurance. Does anyone have ideas for inexpensive medical insurance. We will need private insurance for the 5 years you have to wait to qualify for state insurance plan. Thanks.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

terrylekykle said:


> We will need private insurance for the 5 years you have to wait to qualify for state insurance plan.


No, that's not correct. Once you establish residence in Italy you are eligible to enroll in the Italian public medical system, though you'll have to pay an income-based premium. After 5 years you can apply for an EC Long-Term Residence Permit. If you are able to secure that permit, then you no longer have to pay the income-based premium to stay enrolled in the Italian public medical system.

In order to qualify for your ER visa, and for the period of time before you enroll in the Italian public medical system, you need at least "Schengen minimum" medical insurance. Up front that'll probably cost about US$2000 per person for one year of coverage (at your ages). However, you can buy a partially refundable policy allowing you to cancel the policy after you have enrolled in the Italian public medical system, after you have arrived, to get most of your premium back.


----------

